# coimbra neighbourhoods



## amoportugal (Jun 17, 2021)

Good day
New here and looking for advice.

We visited Coimbra and fell in love with it (we currently live in Lisboa - moved here from London 5 years ago) and are considering moving there. To help us decide we have hatched the following plan:

split the city up into about 5 neighbourhoods on our next visit - allot a day to each neighbourhood.
For every neighbourhood that we identify as possible, visit and spend 3-5 days living in the neighbourhood. Check out real estate, shops, distance from things we like to do, etc
On this basis, choose a neighbourhood to visit in the winter for about 2 weeks (we've got used to Lisbon's mild weather and are a bit worried that we'll find it too wintry).
Hopefully by the end of all those visits we will have an idea of whether/where/when we would like to move.
Could you please help us identify neighbourhoods in the area and tell us what is special about them and what a T2 might cost? Some of our criteria are:

We will be looking to buy an old apartment that needs work done but with a lot of original features in place so areas that have buildings like this.
we like a bit of life and atmosphere and we aren't wealthy and aren't afraid of slightly edgy areas 
Places that aren't too far from the centre of town (less than 30 mins walk)
We noticed that there didn't seem to be nearly as many small shops as we see in Lisboa and we would like to be able to walk to nearby shops.
Thanks very much in advance
AP


----------

